
Visualizing SQL Plan Execution Time with FlameGraphs - bsg75
https://blog.tanelpoder.com/posts/visualizing-sql-plan-execution-time-with-flamegraphs/
======
hobs
A great tool in the SQL Server space that helps with this kind of stuff is
SentryOne's plan explorer - [https://www.sentryone.com/plan-
explorer](https://www.sentryone.com/plan-explorer)

No affiliation, just used it for years and loved how it works, especially when
comparing cardinality estimations to actuals, index designs, and general
performance characteristics.

------
trollied
Tanel is a well known expert/authority in Oracle circles. He co-founded Gluent
( [https://gluent.com/](https://gluent.com/) ), which is helping to reinvent
ETL/data warehousing. See [https://gluent.com/products/gluent-data-
platform/](https://gluent.com/products/gluent-data-platform/)

------
sgarman
I'm a big fan of this one:
[http://tatiyants.com/pev/#/about](http://tatiyants.com/pev/#/about)

~~~
tanelpoder
Yup it looks cool - I actually mentioned it in my post too with a screenshot.

------
newman314
Is there something similar for DB2?

~~~
tanelpoder
I only applied this on Oracle, not too familiar with with DB2, but as long as
DB2 has a (text) tool that reports exec plan node level metrics, this can be
converted into a flame chart.

------
rage8885
what Oracle client is being used in the screenshot of an Oracle Explain Plan?

~~~
tanelpoder
Hi, it's using Oracle's default client sqlplus for extracting data and spool
it in flamegraph.pl-friendly format to disk. And then the script runs
flamegraph.pl to turn this data into a .svg chart and opens it with your
default browser.

